# Gonbei Hammered Damscus



## JBroida (Nov 6, 2013)

The Gonbei Hammered Damascus Series is BACK IN STOCK, but with a different handle... we have switched over to Ichii octagon handles. The ichii handles are larger overall, have a bit of taper to them, unlike the rosewood, and have buffalo horn ferrules instead of pakkawood. We will update our photos in the meantime, but for now, here is a quick group shot.
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gonbei/hammered-damascus-series.html


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 6, 2013)

The look nice, are they the better alternative to the now overpriced SKD Yoshikane knives? And do they come without handles also?  (Although the Ichii handles do look nice).

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Nov 6, 2013)

Not quite the same as the yoshikane... and sadly, i dont have ones without handles. I may be able to order one for you that way, but it would take some time if thats ok. Also, what i have found is that most of the makers in japan feel uncomfortable sending handle-less knives, as its like sending a half finished product. Wholesalers and retailers will do it for customers, but they arent making the knives, so the feelings are different i'm sure.

-Jon


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 6, 2013)

These are pretty great guys I gotta say.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 7, 2013)

just ordered the petty. perfect for what ive been doing lately at work. the handles look so nice.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 7, 2013)

Very nice looking knives I must say...and at that price...I might be picking one up for the wife to replace our main stay at home knife which I gave away


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 17, 2013)

I just etched one recently...


----------



## shaneg (Nov 17, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> I just etched one recently...



Pics :hungry:


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 18, 2013)

shaneg said:


> Pics :hungry:



...or it didn't happen


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh, it very happened...


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow yeah, it happened


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 18, 2013)

Very nice Rick.


----------



## pleue (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey John,
Just checking to see if you'll have a chance to put up individual pics of the knives on your site? Know you got a lot on your plate so no worries if you can't for a while. Thanks!


----------

